

Ninja out. - illume
http://ninja-out.f0o.com/

======
illume
It's a webpage that's supposed to evoke feelings of 'what is this', draw
attention, and also to provide a slight grin feeling -- for ninja
appreciators.

------
donniefitz2
The audio is AWEFUL and LOUD. Thanks for making me crap my pants.

------
ynd
What?

